# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Cheat How to ninja HERBS/NODES

## critshield111

So you wanna be a farmer, you aint no farm unless you have the following item

wewew.png

pop this trinket near someone thats about to steal ya herb or mine node and they will stop mid cast and dance.

gg win

----------


## TehVoyager

used since vanilla, but good to remind people.  :Smile:

----------


## lostsk8r

omg doing this on a songflower rofl

----------


## Tuwzz

Hello, could you please give steps on how to reproduce please ? Couldn't manage to do it

----------


## critshield111

I dont think my original post could be any clearer to be honest

----------


## Nestade

Don't know if I'm just too stupid but for me it doesn't work.
Anyone else tested it?

----------


## Tuwzz

3 of us tested, didn't work, hence my question

----------


## Strath2121

This should work,* however it is not an exploit* and this is actually the intended use of this item. should work for nodes/chests/ and even interrupt casts.

----------


## Tuwzz

this "exploit" is complete bullshit, and i dare op to provide video proof of his "trick"

----------

